# Computer freezes randomly with image still on screen



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Over the last few months my PSU has been making weird buzzing sounds and I'm about to send it in for a replacement, but over the past few days my PC has randomly frozen 3 times with the image, cursor and all, still on screen (no BSOD). 

Now just to make sure it is entirely the PSU's fault I wanted to check in with you guys. Could the PSU really cause my computer to freeze like this? Is there any other test I should do or advice you guys have to check and see if there are any other causes for this problem?

I already ran my anti-virus software and anti-spyware, as well as a registry cleaner.

Thanks.


----------



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there anything I can do to single out the problem?


----------



## Tech_Allard (Oct 24, 2010)

1.What are the specs of your PC ? 
2. Depending if it's old or not (i don't know if your PC is still on warranty), it maybe your
memory that can do that, try to test it with Memtest find it on google and burn it on a disc. It may also be your CPU, that may need some thermal pates or your heatsink have a problem to cold down your CPU.
3. Try that and let me know !


----------



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are my specs:
_Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 
Memory: G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK 
Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 4890 100269SR 
PSU: OCZ700SXS 
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD6401AALS 
Optical Drive: SAMSUNG SH-S223F _

It's not old. I built it myself about a year ago and yes all the parts have individual warranties.

I know my temps aren't the problem since I have a program that monitors the temps.

I'll download that memtest in a little bit.

I'm pretty sure it's the PSU, but you never know and I just want to be proactive in case I get a new PSU and the problem persists. Have you ever heard of PSU's causing freezing issues similar to mine?


----------



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Before I send my PSU in for repair I want to make sure the buzzing noise isn't coming from the back fan. Is it safe to unplug the back fan for a few seconds to see if the noise stops?


----------



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Well it just froze on me again so I did the memtest at boot-up and it passed it so I guess that's not the issue.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like a power supply problem to me. And yes bad psus can cause freezing, overheating, hardware damage, restarts, crashes just to name a few.

Yes it is safe to unplug the fan, the only fan i would not unplug is the cpu one as your motherboard probably won't like it.


----------



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. If there are any other programs to test my computer I will try them out if you have any suggestions, otherwise I'm just going to replace my PSU.


----------



## Lobster_Ear (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, well here's an update. I just received my replacement PSU and guess what? The buzzing continues and when I turn it on I hear a loud rattling noise like something is loose in the PSU. 

That's not the worse part though. Within the first hours of using the new PSU I popped in a game and after 30 minutes or so my computer crashed and gave me the BSOD. I am still pretty sure it's this crappy PSU, but are there ANY ways I can test my other components such as my GPU, HDD, CPU, or Mobo? I want to be completely sure.

I know the noise is coming from the PSU since it's a loud electric buzzing sound that I can still faintly hear within the first few minutes after shutting down the PC. And from what I've read this BSOD problem is common to this model (OCZ700SXS2).

I have the worst luck


----------

